# Expat Tax



## Toby D

Can anybody help me with finding a good accountant in PT? 

I am an australian who will be moving to portugal and working as a consultant. I need to speak to someone who can help me with how I go about paying tax. 

Thanks,

Toby


----------



## canoeman

Portugal's not as big as Australia but a location might get you a response.

Also your actual employment status, will you be employed by a company as a Consultant? or self employed?


----------



## notlongnow

If you are talking Algarve, we have been very happy with Algarve Tax Solutions in Lagoa, They were the third accountant we tried (including one of the big, expensive "expat specialists") and the first who actually understood our desire to do everything by the book and legally....


----------



## Toby D

PedroCruz said:


> Hello,
> 
> The major problem is that not every professional (accountant, lawyers, wharever) have the knoledge to deal with international taxation / double taxation (as a result of being an expat). But, I've sent you a private message. If you're (or will be) nearby Lisbon, I can help you. Cheers. Pedro Cruz


Thanks, I will be in the Algarve. 

How do I read private messages??


----------



## Toby D

notlongnow said:


> If you are talking Algarve, we have been very happy with Algarve Tax Solutions in Lagoa, They were the third accountant we tried (including one of the big, expensive "expat specialists") and the first who actually understood our desire to do everything by the book and legally....


Great, thanks for your help. I will look them up and contact. 

Regards,

Toby


----------



## canoeman

Don't think you can receive or send until you've made 5+ postsl look to right just under flags heading, you should see any notifications


----------



## Toby D

canoeman said:


> Portugal's not as big as Australia but a location might get you a response.
> 
> Also your actual employment status, will you be employed by a company as a Consultant? or self employed?


O.k, thanks for the advice. I will be based in the Algarve as a self employed consultantant.


----------



## canoeman

Then you really need to consult an accountant, so you get your residence, social security and self employment/tax status sorted from the outset.

Residence is not an accountants area, but your employment, social security is which affects your registering with Health Service and for Residence.


----------



## Toby D

canoeman said:


> Then you really need to consult an accountant, so you get your residence, social security and self employment/tax status sorted from the outset.
> 
> Residence is not an accountants area, but your employment, social security is which affects your registering with Health Service and for Residence.


o.k, great

Thanks for your help. I am on the hunt for a good accountant at the moment. I will only be relocating in Jan 2012 but need to get moving on this asap as I only have a week or so in Portugal before I start my new venture. It is difficult trying toorganise from out of the country but this site has helped so far.


----------



## canoeman

As a start you need a Tax Number, when you find an accountant he can get you one if you supply a letter of authority, it really is first step.


----------



## Toby D

That would be great, thanks Pedro. 

Toby


----------

